# SO  I buy this



## bike (Apr 9, 2014)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131152474138


True, I did not look really close at the photos.

I write:

"A bit disappointed- reproduction light."


ANSWER:

"NOS actually is a reproduction I clearly stated it as NOS light."

...

Thoughts?


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 9, 2014)

He thinks NOS means reproduction?


----------



## John (Apr 9, 2014)

bike said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131152474138
> 
> 
> True, I did not look really close at the photos.
> ...




His definition of NOS “Not Original Sucker”


----------



## bike (Apr 9, 2014)

*Dang*



John said:


> His definition of NOS “Not Original Sucker”




I was not in the loop!


----------



## stoney (Apr 9, 2014)

I would be thinking the same as you Paul. I think the seller used his words deceptively. If you look at everything else he has for sale and completed listings it is all bike stuff. Yes NOS, but repro NOS, should have been stated repro as the seller knows.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 9, 2014)

that's one of those things. yes it isn't what he said, but those repops still usually go in the $75 range so at least it wasn't a terrible deal.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 9, 2014)

I own a few of those repops and they are worth what you paid. Great lights that will go up in value as time goes on. That being said, people use the term NOS way to freely. The term means about as much to me now as RARE.


----------



## Boris (Apr 9, 2014)

He probably meant to say, ONS.


----------



## wspeid (Apr 9, 2014)

He also said the condition was Used NOS... that should clear up all the confusion.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Bernie is either deliberately deceptive or a dumb a$$--maybe both! V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 9, 2014)

Ya, still probably a good buy, but that's a bunch of BULLSH!T.


----------



## vincev (Apr 9, 2014)

I see a low feedback.


----------



## z-bikes (Apr 10, 2014)

*NOS Light?*

That's BS! There's too much repop stuff being passed off as NOS or else there's small print buried that states in not that old.

BTW Paul, you're slipping. You would have never made that mistake in the past.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2014)

He should be banned from selling.....


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 10, 2014)

NOS...... Not Original Spec


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 10, 2014)

John said:


> His definition of NOS “Not Original Sucker”



 That was really good for a morning laugh LOL  Sorry PG no bueno


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 10, 2014)

Report him to e-bay,tell then you want your money back.Put his ass thru the ringer.(you young guys don't know what that means)


----------



## tbone (Apr 10, 2014)

it is the buyers fault. You should have asked the seller before you bought.

you can tell from the pictures it is a repop


----------



## tbone (Apr 10, 2014)

the funny thing with you guys is that there are so many posts over the years as i read through the archives of people complaining about buying something that wasnt exactly what they "THOUGHT" it was. each and every time everyone replies "oh you should have asked questions" "oh the seller is never wrong" "you should have asked the seller that, they dont know everything about what they are selling" "oh how can you give low feedback"

but now when it happens for $50 to a Cabe good ole boy, all you guys are up in arms... hysterical!!!

my recommendation is stop being a b!tch and suck up the $50. Give me a break.


----------



## Boris (Apr 10, 2014)

tbone said:


> the funny thing with you guys is that there are so many posts over the years as i read through the archives of people complaining about buying something that wasnt exactly what they "THOUGHT" it was. each and every time everyone replies "oh you should have asked questions" "oh the seller is never wrong" "you should have asked the seller that, they dont know everything about what they are selling" "oh how can you give low feedback"
> 
> but now when it happens for $50 to a Cabe good ole boy, all you guys are up in arms... hysterical!!!
> 
> my recommendation is stop being a b!tch and suck up the $50. Give me a break.




If a seller is misrepresenting their wares, I sure want to know about it.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 10, 2014)

tbone...... now behave! First of all the seller was making a false statement.
Second, bike IS a good 'ol boy. (very observant!)
Third, "stick and stones may break his bones", but calling bike a "Bitch" is like a flea farting on a Mastadon.


----------



## DJ Bill (Apr 10, 2014)

I detest people misusing NOS to get more $$ out of a not so hot  part.....been burned a couple times with NOS parts that are freshly painted junk, and have seen several examples like this.. 

That said, I would have been upset as well, as I am new enough at this game to not know the difference between an original and a repop, perhaps this would be a good place to show the repop's failures compared to the real thing....

(So now everyone find your repop Delta Winners and sell them to DJ Bill, he won't know any better..) Heck, I can't even get a guy to send me pics of what I suspect is the light I need..


----------



## stoney (Apr 10, 2014)

DJBill has a good idea to help anyone who may not know repro from original. Does anyone have an original item and a repro of that original item to post and show or explain the differences?  Will start a new topic under Discussion about old bike thread.


----------



## bike (Apr 12, 2014)

*NOS is a fact, binary,*

either it is or isn't ( or possibly is) but not "almost nos" or "same as nos." or New old stock means reproduction. Makes no sense.
nice or mint is an opinion.

IT will be on my table for sale as reproduction ml and aa-- should anyone like to relieve me of that bargain item.

It is good to be a good ol boy - Peeps got your back.


----------

